# Critique Holly for me?



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I would like all your opinions on Holly, she is an '06 Nigerian Dwarf Doe. This was taken this spring/summer. Not by me, but before I bought her.


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm not expeirenced in nigerian dwarfs but here goes. 

She is very nice in general appearance. She stands very strong on her feet, and her pasterns are nice and short. Her front end essembly is very nice, I love her blended shoulders. I would like to see a little bit more feminine neck on her. Her dairy capacity is very nice. I wish I could see a rear pic- she looks very wide from this side! You have a very nice doe!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Same here, I would like to see a more feminine neck and head. Her sister has that but she doesn't.

Holly's Full Sister


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara - her full sister looks alot like my Joe Dirt. I can not wait to shave Joe in the spring and take a good look at him. 

He has the shorter neck like Holly but still looks real nice!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't know anything about ND's but she is beautiful


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is well blended, and like you said needs a little more femininity, I would like to see her more level over the chine. Overall she is very nice =)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is how I place:
1. Holly
2. Holly's sister

Holly is a very lovely doe, very long, tall, dairy and has great body capacity. If I could describe her in one word I would say 'smooth'. She has very sharp withers that blend smoothly into her neck(her neck would look longer and more feminine if she had a chain collar on instead of a nylon collar) She has a very level topline with a nice rump angle from hips to pins. She also appears to be standing on stronger feet than her sister. She places over her sister for her better general appearance.

Holly's sister is also a very nice doe, good dairy character and body capacity. She does have a very long feminine neck, but I'd like to see it blend a little more smoothly with her shoulders. She is also showing a bit more weakness in the chine than the doe ahead of her.

Both are very pretty, love the coloring


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow thanks Sarah! I always thought Molly was a bit better looking than Holly. And I never considered her to have Dairy Character. But then again I know next to nothing about judging goats.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm excited to see what her babies will look like!!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well her sis is nice, but Holly has more strength in certain points where her sister has weakness, like her topline, shoulders and feet. Also, with Holly's neck, you'd be suprised what a chain collar will do to make that neck look longer. It's an optical illusion :wink:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

they definatly grant points on the scorecard to eachother. Molly definatly has a longer tinner more feminine neck, though the nylon coller can be deceiving, but molly has a nylon coller on too. Mollys neck is definatly more refined thinner and more dairy. Holly apears a bit weak in the chine however molly is a bit roached over her back. She has a little bit of a bump in fron of her hip bones. Holly is sounder on her feet and legs then her sister and a bit longer bodied. They Both have good angulation to the rear legs. 
While it would be a tough decision between the two they wouldn't be in the same class. Holly is a dry doe and molly apears to of had babies as a yearling.  
It will be interesting to compare the udders when they both freshen again. Holly will grant a freshening to her sister. And likely some capacity and production. But that doesn't always win the class. Remember that the udder is only thirty five points on the scorecard. General apearance is a another good chunk of it.
beth


----------



## RadioFlyer (Oct 10, 2007)

You guy are killin me. If I don't get one of those soon, I just don't know what I'll do!! Gorgeous! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i like holly better than her sister just on general apperance. even tho her sister does have the longer dairy neck i think holly has every thing else going for her. i agree with sara a chain collar would make a difference.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks you guys! She's getting better at walking near me


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, over all, aside from desiring a bit more femininity in Holly, I like her better than her full sister. She is a very nice girl...they both are :wink:


----------

